# Selling our Quadro it674g ad on E-bay



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

We have decided to change for a new 2012 bunk bed van so we are advertising ours on e-bay and on here.

Ebay ad HERE

Any views on my ad & how to improve it would be welcomed. Also have I got it priced OK? CamperUK have on on their web site HERE which is older, more miles, etc, any opinions!

Also is there anywhere else worth advertising it?

TIA
Mike


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Can't edit previous post. 
So just to add, there is no outstanding finance on the van and it's HPi clear.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

SOLD pending payment!

Blimey that was fast


----------

